# estação onde achar dados? (não sei onde colocar isto)



## david 6 (22 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

não se estou a por no sitio certo o mais certo é estar no sitio errado, mas não sei onde colocar o tópico, gostava de saber se alguem sabe de alguma estação, sempre com dados actualizados  e no momento exacto por exemplo que diga a temperatura no instante o volume de percipitação, vento, ect, no instante para coruche


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2013 às 09:27)

Exactamente de Coruche não encontro mas o Chasing Thunder anda por perto (Couço).


----------

